# New Orleans is Sinking



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Again, Comments are welcome
Dirty comments are applauded


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds very good. Thanks for posting!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Great guitar sound. Overall pretty good. It's really tough to take a song with several guitar tracks and distill it down to one without losing something. Personally, most of the time, I can't do everything I would like to be able to do in regards to picking up the "important" bits from several guitar tracks and blending them into something coherent with only one guitar. Have you considered adding someone that can play keys/guitar?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

JBFairthorne said:


> Great guitar sound. Overall pretty good. It's really tough to take a song with several guitar tracks and distill it down to one without losing something. Personally, most of the time, I can't do everything I would like to be able to do in regards to picking up the "important" bits from several guitar tracks and blending them into something coherent with only one guitar. Have you considered adding someone that can play keys/guitar?


Glad you liked the guitar sound. Its a Digitech RP355 direct to P.A, no amp at all.
We are looking very slowly for a keyboard player. but its hard to find in Edmonton


----------

